# Cherry Audio : Memorymode Synth - July 15th !



## muziksculp (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)

*Memorymode* now available !

https://cherryaudio.com/instruments/memorymode


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi,

Anyone get this yet ? 

I would love to hear some feedback on how you like it, and how it is on CPU utilization. 

I might just buy it, but will wait to read some feedback about it on the web. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## José Herring (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm planning to get it. I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I'm planning to get it. I'll let you know when I do.


Thanks


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 15, 2021)

John Lehmkuhl seems to like it and I tend to trust his opinion... especially when as in this case, I agree!

First impression is very positive.

CPU seems to be quite reasonable.

Again, just a first impression at this time.

(I actually had the opportunity to play with a real one back in the day... unfortunately too long ago to be of any use.)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## José Herring (Jul 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



I found the original sound charts that he's talking about. I think it would be a great learning experience to go through the patches and duplicate them from scratch.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 15, 2021)

José, thank you for those charts! You're right, they are going to make for an interesting study. Cool to see Larry Fast on the list of designers! Of course one can just view the settings by opening them within the plugin, but having it as a separate PDF is great.​


----------



## SGordB (Jul 15, 2021)

I've been playing the demo for about an hour and favouriting just about everything. A real love-fest. I've never felt more like I've been teleported to the stage of a vintage Kraftwerk concert.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)

Jean Michel Jarre is using a Memorymoog synth in this recent live concert at the Elysee Palace in Paris. You can also see a Roland System 8 Synth.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 15, 2021)

I’ve been avoiding Cherry Audio,the Modular Series looks like a gas induced deep dive into the rabbit hole so I’ve been keeping my blinders on with anything Cherry but this WOW! from what I’m hearing it sounds somewhat what I remember and either way it sounds awesome! $39? I am impressed.


----------



## SGordB (Jul 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Jean Michel Jarre is using a Memorymoog synth in this recent live concert at the Elysee Palace in Paris. You can also see a Roland System 8 Synth.



On a largely irrelevant sidenote, I'm looking at this guy and guesstimating (as one does at my age) that he's probably ~10 years younger than me. No, Wikipedia, I am not 82! I'll have what he's having.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 15, 2021)

He's in good shape, and either has all his hair + dye or a good toupe.


----------



## SGordB (Jul 15, 2021)

Purchased. If this isn't the Fountain of Youth, it definitely is a trove of soft synth goodness.


----------



## SGordB (Jul 15, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> He's in good shape, and either has all his hair + dye or a good toupe.


Indeed. Drinking from the same fount as Ringo, who really is almost 82, going on 16.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)

The more Synths you play, the younger you Stay.


----------



## SGordB (Jul 15, 2021)

That's gotta be it. Younger. Or more juvenile. In the best of ways...


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 15, 2021)

Young is in the heart, and Spirit. Not just the looks.


----------



## SGordB (Jul 15, 2021)

Amen to that. Now where's that hair dye?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 15, 2021)

Now where's that hair?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm glad that they named it "Memorymode" instead of "Memorymood."

Best,

Geoff


----------



## tebling (Jul 15, 2021)

This thing is an absolute blast, and the included presets are wonderful. It's not often that I've reached for the buy button so quickly after downloading a trial.

Disclaimer: I didn't already have a Memorymoog emulation, so this may not be better than other options (Arturia?)


----------



## alanpositive (Jul 15, 2021)

excellent synth, it seemed to me that if you turn off the built-in reverb and delay, this synth starts to sound much more interesting


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 15, 2021)

alanpositive said:


> excellent synth, it seemed to me that if you turn off the built-in reverb and delay, this synth starts to sound much more interesting


I usually turn off reverb and delay (unless it’s baked into the samples, as is often the case with orchestral libraries). While it may sound good on an isolated patch, it’s often not best for the context of the song; and of course, the dedicated reverbs and delays we have in our plug-in collections are often much better than those built into a virtual instrument.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone get this yet ?
> 
> ...


Instabuy. Since I’m currently in a tent and on a camping trip, no idea about CPU usage yet.


----------

